# ODER-Schaltung



## Kirby.exe (7. Apr 2020)

Also wir haben die Aufgabe bekommen diese ODER Schaltung zu analysieren und zu beurteilen ob es eine kombinatorische oder sequentielle Schaltung ist.

Meine Frage wären:
- wie entscheidet das ODER welche Leitung durchgeschaltet wird?
-welche Zustände gibt es bei einem ODER?

Hier ist die Schaltung:


----------



## httpdigest (7. Apr 2020)

Ich hatte zwar noch nie irgendwas mit Elektronik zu tun, aber ein einfaches Googlen "combinational or sequential" und die Erklärung:


> *Combinational* circuits are defined as the time independent circuits which do not depends upon previous inputs to generate any output are termed as *combinational* circuits. *Sequential* circuits are those which are dependent on clock cycles and depends on present as well as past inputs to generate any output.


sagen ziemlich eindeutig, dass es sich hierbei um eine sequentielle Schaltung handelt, weil ein Input vom Output abhängt.


----------



## Kirby.exe (7. Apr 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Ich hatte zwar noch nie irgendwas mit Elektronik zu tun, aber ein einfaches Googlen "combinational or sequential" und die Erklärung:
> 
> sagen ziemlich eindeutig, dass es sich hierbei um eine sequentielle Schaltung handelt, weil ein Input vom Output abhängt.


Okee, was mich jedoch sehr verwirrt ist wovon es abhängt welche Leitung bei der Leitungskontaktierung (der große schwarze Punkt) gewählt wird?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (7. Apr 2020)

Kirby_Sike hat gesagt.:


> Okee, was mich jedoch sehr verwirrt ist wovon es abhängt welche Leitung bei der Leitungskontaktierung (der große schwarze Punkt) gewählt wird?


Beide. Es heißt einfach nur der output ist y und ist auch der input x1 für den nächsten cycle. Da y wegen dem ODER immer x ist im ersten Durchlauf, hast du im zweiten Durchlauf immer auf beiden Leitungen den Gleichen Zustand, was wiederum zu y = x führt. Im Großen und Ganzen ist diese Schaltung überflüssig in meinen Augen


----------



## Kirby.exe (7. Apr 2020)

Ohh also wird das "Output Signal" Y im Grunde gespiegelt ?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (7. Apr 2020)

Würde eher sagen "abgezweigt"


----------



## AndiE (7. Apr 2020)

Zuerst mal muss man die Schaltung analysieren. Mit y=y ODER x kommt man da nicht weit. Man teilt die Zeit deshalb in viele unendlich kleine Schritte und kommt auf y(t)=y(t-1) ODER x(t). Im wesentlichen bedeutet das, dass y solange 0 ist, ist x =1 ist. Auch wenn xdanach wieder 0 ist, bleit y auf dem Wert 1 stehen. Technisch bedeutet das, dass zum Eingabeschalter ein Kontakt parallelgeschaltet wurde- also die typische Schützschaltung ohnenAus-Schalter.


----------

